# [H][Blackrock] - EpicFail - Causual/RaidGilde sucht neue Member



## Dotnettfix (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo  Leute! 

Wir die Causual/PVE-Gilde Epic Fail sucht für den aktuellen Content (Heros und die anstehenden 10er-Raids) noch Verstärkung.

Du suchst eine Gilde die auf ein gutes Gildenklima, Teamplay und Menschlichkeit Wert legt. Eine Gilde in der RL vorgeht die Member aber dennoch Raids bestreiten? Eine Gilde bei der der Spass am Spiel im Vordergrund steht und nicht wie schnell und wieviele Bosse gelegt werden?

Trotz allen Spasses und Lockerheit im Spiel streben wir an auch in diesem Content wie zu WOTLK Zeiten wieder Raiden zu gehen. Derzeit statten wir unsere Chars mit Equipment aus und suchen noch weitere Member, um in nächster Zeit einen gilternintern 10er Raid aufstellen zu können, welcher ohne Randoms bestritten werden kann. 


Welche Klassen/Skillungen werden gesucht ?

Besonders hoher Bedarf besteht bei:

Healpaladin, HealDudu

Tankpaladin



Solltest du eine andere Klasse spielen und möchtest gerne zu uns gehören, dann bewirb Dich trotzdem, da wir grundsätzlich noch alle Spieler aufnehmen die zu passen.

Was wir auf keinen Fall suchen, sind Spieler welche nur mit inaktiven Twinks zu uns wollen!

Der Char sollte Dein Mainchar sein, oder zumindest regelmässig Online kommen können. 

Möchtes Du zu unserem Raidstamm gehören, was wir nicht zwingend vorschreiben, dann solltest Du durschnittlich für 1-2 Raidtage / Woche Zeit haben.

Zu WOTLK Zeiten haben wir an einem Wochentag und an einem Tag am Wochenende den Content geraidet (ca. 20-23h). Das möchten wir auch in diesem Content beibehalten.

Wie setzt sich unser aktuelles Mitgliederfeld zusammen ?

Unser Gilde besteht aus Spielern (Schüler,Arbeiter,Eltern,...) mit einem Alterschnitt von ca. 30 Jahren.


Unsere Ziele für Cataclysm:

Den aktuellen Content ohne Erfolgsdruck zu raiden oder einfach nur Spass am Spiel und an der Gemeinschaft zu haben für diejenigen unter uns die keine Raids bestreiten wollen.

PVP &#8211; Stamm und Arena wird bei uns nicht forciert kann aber sofern Leute Interesse haben gerne abseits der Raids/Heros gemacht werden. D.h. wir werden auch in Zukunft weiter nur Leute mit Focus auf PVE suchen.

Was wir von unseren Mitglieder erwarten:

Mindestalter von 18 Jahren.

Regelmässige Aktivität InGame und im TS. Höffliche Umgangsformen und Teamgeist.

Was wir von unseren Raidern erwarten:

Punktlichkeit und das Einhalten der Anmeldung.

Vorbereitung auf die Raids. D.H. Selbststudium der Guides, entsprechend gepflegter Char (Sockel, Verzauberungen). Flasks und Buffood.

Weiters Wipebereitschaft, Disziplin im Raid und kein geflame wenn es nicht so läuft. Wir sind keine Progamer und wollen es auch nicht sein. Wir wollen die Bosse legen, aber wenn es nicht klappt soll es auch kein Beinbruch für uns sein.


Wie werden unsere Raidzeiten aussehen ?

1 Wochentag und ein Tag am Wochende von 20:00h-23:00h in Abhängikeit der Bedürfnisse unserer Mitglieder.


An den restlichen Tagen sind abends immer Member online meist auch unter Tags, sodass man immer etwas unternehmen kann. Heros, gemeinsam Questen, ect.


Wie sieht es mit dem Loot aus?

Wir haben wegen des hohen Aufwands kein DKP-System und verrollen Main vor Sek. Speec. Sollte jemand besonders viel Glück haben, so sehen wir es als fair auch mal auf das eine oder andere Item zu verzichten. 



Was kann die Gilde Dir bieten ?

- Ein familiäres und sehr angenehmes Klima.

-   	Zur Zeit haben wir Gildenlevel 11 (28-01-2011)

- Teamspeak 3 Server und eine Homepage.


- Mit Spaß ohne Druck raiden zu können. 



-   	Kein Raidzwang. Auch für Spieler die nur mal Questen oder Heros gehen wollen haben wir Platz bei uns. Suchen aber derzeit vorrangig Leute die in Zukunft raiden wollen.



Wenn wir Dein Interesse geweckt haben und Du denkst Du passt zu uns, dann Sprich uns Ingame an. Ihr werdet dann zu einem Bewerbungsgespräch in unser TS eingeladen, damit wir feststellen können ob wir Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen und ob Du zu uns passt.

Melde Dich Ingame bei: 

Lorinija,Xulaja

Thubalkain,Gozêr

Evolutiongen, Rashenja

Ironchaser, Druidix


----------



## Dotnettfix (14. Februar 2011)

//push

Gildenstufe 12


----------

